# Why enter a GR PR in a GR PR class?



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi
I have been showing for a while now and was wondering why someone would enter their cat, for instance a GR PR into a GR PR open class when they obviously have that title already? I have noticed this happening in a lot of classes when that title has already been gained.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Are you chasing the Grands, is your cat a Premier???


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Most if not all that enter cats in classes they are already titled in do so to get points for their breed club to be best neuter or best male seal point neuter etc.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

No not at all. Whilst at a cat show this weekend there were a few dissapointed owners/breeders who felt their cat was at a disadvantage because other cats were in their class when they have already gained that title.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If your cat is good enough it will beat those cats. Mine has beaten a Gr Pr in the Grand before. Makes your title feel more earned that way, a cat show is meant to be a competition at the end of the day.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

My boy was entered for his 1st PC but denied because the judge said it had to be awared to the GR PR also in his class. my boy got 1st open but the PC was N/A.
Please tell me if I misunderstood this.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The other cat may have got best of breed. If your cat was first the the withholding of the PC is unrelated to the other cat.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

It wasn't withheld, it was "not available".


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

n/a means not awarded. is yours the apricot MN? The GR PR was in BOB only and won it, he wasn't entered in the open so didn't block your cat. Your cat must have been witheld or not awarded it's PC for another reason. You will have to wait for the Judge's write up and it will explain why,


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

My apologies, I was given a different explanation. What is the difference between W/H & N/A?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

None, it's just some people write W/H (withheld) and some N/A (not awarded). Don't apologise, it can be confusing sometimes.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh, well that's different then. Anyone want to buy a cat??:lol:

ONLY JOKING!!!! 

I will just have to try again then.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, you MUST try again, don't let that w/h stop you! Have you shown him before? He may have a witholding fault.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I have shown him as a kitten and was told he was the wrong colour, I have since re-registered him as the colour they suggested. A judge at the time said he was lovely.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

He also got 2 x 1st and a 2nd in his side classes this weekend.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Sometimes it is a matter of trial & error with judges as you will find some LOVE your cat & others aren't quite so keen.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Sometimes it is a matter of trial & error with judges as you will find some LOVE your cat & others aren't quite so keen.


This!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Our Bobby got wrong coloured once as a youg cat, a judge said he was lilac, but we've never changed him too lilac and he's done great since, you can ask the judge why they witheld once they have finished judging they will happily tell you why, if he's just come out of kitten into adults it's probably adolecence.


----------

